# Planning 97 Mitsubishi Eclipse conversion



## cloudswinger (Apr 5, 2011)

I already have the car, the engine is dead. It is automatic transmission, and sunroof. Also I live in Florida, so AC is a must. Heat would be nice, but not as much.

I haven't worked much on autos, but am pretty handy. I've built things, but mainly in wood. Also have friends who could help with the auto mechanics. I have more of a computer/electrical engineering background. I think 40-50 miles range is fine for most of my travels. Max Speed of 50mph. Also it is pretty darn flat here, no hills to worry about. Low budget. 3-5K

I have found some threads about Eclipse conversions, although details are kind of skimpy. Some of the websites are down. At first I thought that 120v-144v was the only option, but I have found some conversions running at 72v. Is that a really a realistic option?

Also, I was wondering if solar is viable for running the AC and sunroof? There are big windows in the Eclipse, and the AC is generally required most when the sun is out. At night I generally roll the windows down and open the sunroof. Oh, these are power windows too! Can I run a separate circuit for the AC, sunroof, auxiliary stuff like windows, radio and lights?

Also how do you keep the batteries cool in a hot climate? I saw pics of the batteries in the trunk compartment, which has to get to at least 150 F around here.

Meanwhile I'm going to start pulling stuff off the car and selling, is there anything I need to keep? I've seen the flywheel mentioned.


----------



## NZero (Jan 30, 2010)

Well get rid of engine ICE related, that is engine (keeping flywheel as thats trans related) Fuel tank, lines etc. Keep your heater core and related hoses. Remove exhaust etc.

The eclipse is on the larger side so I would say 96V absolute minimum, its not going to have very large testicles mind you.

120/144 would be how I would go but I have a tendancy to like life on the faster side (quicker finish to the end I figure)

Your budget is incredibly low but depending on what you can find second hand it may be doable.

Is it 4wd? Over here we call them 3000gt so can anyone fill me in a bit with this car.

Your trans will prob need idling so find a controller with this capability or you may look a little silly at lights unless you train your foot well.

Keep anything 12v, your radio, lights etc will still work off a 12v system that you will run from a dc/dc converter most likely going to a battery.

Your a/c could be either motor powered (so not to effective at lights and stop signs) but easier to build.
Run off a seperate 12v motor (still cheap but requires room, power source etc)
Or electrically (have seen many modified fridge coils running through heater plastics/vents)

Hope this is a good start?
Good luck!


----------



## NZero (Jan 30, 2010)

Sorry forgot a wee bit there didn't I?

Solar, well yes a 120watt panel would fit on the car no doubt, however not on the budget you suggest.
Also remember that on a 120v system (recommended  ) that 120 watt panel is charging at a whopping high (pronounced very low) 1 amp.

Sure parked at work it may give you up to 10 amp hours back (which is 10% of a 100 Ah battery bank) so worth it if you love your batteries or wanna see solar in action, if you want extra mileage from it, your better off buying bigger batteries.

Best of luck


----------



## miev 1 (Jan 22, 2015)

Was considering an 05 5speed I found with a "frozen" but with a jump working engine and rebuilt clutch for 1500.00

However, I don't think the back seats are really usable? Have 6 and 11 yr. old and fear it is even too small for them. What do you think?

Also, did find a few youtube conversions of this car that looked pretty good. With warp-9 and adapter plate etc. , so you should not have too many problems.


----------

